
Tesla may need investment from company like Apple, experts say - bdcravens
https://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-may-need-investment-from-company-like-apple-experts-say-2019-5
======
hnjim
Apple has had a difficult time with its project titan vehicle program and
scaled it back to a primarily software (autonomy) effort. I can't see the
companies or cultures meshing well and it seems more likely a major auto
manufacturer would acquire it vs a tech company.

